# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Yenilmeyeceksin! (Malta Sürgünleri)

## bozok

*YENİLMEYECEKSİN!*


*Meyyal Uygur*
*acikistihbarat.com*
*26.08.2008*






Nedendir bilmem, durup dururken, değerli emekli büyükelçi Bilal N. şimşir’in, ilk baskısı 1976’da, ikinci baskısı 1985’te yapılan* “Malta Sürgünleri”* isimli kitabını hatırladım. Kitabı şöyle yeniden bir karıştırayım diye düşünürken, güzel bir haber aldım, bu ay başında genişletilmiş üçüncü baskısı çıkmış. 

Kitabın sayfalarını hep birlikte karıştırmadan önce, Sayın Bilal şimşir’in 1976’da yazdığı önsözden bazı bölümler okuyalım mı; 

“*Malta sürgünleri olayı Kurtuluş Savaşı’yla bütünleşir. Olayın arkasında çetin bir Türk-İngiliz boğuşması yattığı apaçıktır…Türkiye’nin, işbirlikçiler dışındaki tüm yönetici kadrosunun sürülmesi amaçlanmıştır. Koskoca bir ulusun başını gövdesinden ayırmayı amaçlayan böylesine iddialı, böylesine acımasız bir sürgün harekatının eşine Britanya İmparatorluğu tarihinde bile rastlanmaz.* 

*İşin içinde bir kanlı kardeş kavgası, bir iç savaş da vardır. Padişahından sadrazamına, nazırına ve zaptiyesine kadar, bir işbirlikçi kadro işgalci düşmanla elele vermiştir. Sürgün adaylarının mimlenmesinde, kovalanmasında, yakalanmasında içerden İngilizlere yardım edilmiştir. Türk Türk’e vurdurulmuş, kardeş kardeşe düşürülmüştür. Araya kişisel düşmanlıkların girdiği olmuştur. Ama bunun ötesinde, yabancı sömürgeci ile yerli hain, ülkücü, Millicilere karşı, çağdışı bir savaşı yürütmüşlerdir.* 

*…Ayrıca bu yerli yabancı işbirliğiyle, bir düşük iktidardan hesap mı sorulmak istenmişti? Belli bir rejimin temizlenmesine mi çalışılmıştı? Malta Adası düşük İttihatçılar için bir çeşit “Yassıada” mı olacaktı? Yoksa İngilizler gerçek “savaş suçlularını” mı kovalıyorlardı; çeyrek yüzyıl önce Malta’da Nürnberg Mahkemesi tipinde bir yüksek ceza mahkemesi kurmayı mı tasarlamışlardı?*

*Sonra kimlerdi bu “Malta Yaranı” da denen sürgünler? Bunların içinde yakın tarihimizde ün yapmış, iz bırakmış, başa güreşmek istemiş birçok kimse bulunduğu bilinir. Sürgünlerin çoğu kuşkusuz saygıdeğer kişilerdir. Ama hepsi gerçek “Türk büyükleri” miydi?*

*Biraz yakından bakınca, sürgünler arasında –bir romanın değişik kahramanları gibi-çeşitli tipler bulunduğu görülür. İnanmış Kemalistlerle Atatürk’e İzmir suikastını hazırlayanlar, İstiklal Mahkemesi’nin yargıç koltuğunda oturanlarla sanık sandalyesinde oturanlar, idam hükmü verilerlerle idam hükmü giyenler. Malta’da, aynı sürgün kampında kader yoldaşlığı etmişlerdi.”*

Gelin şimdi de kitabın sayfalarını çevirip,* Türk “Savaş Suçluları”* başlıklı birinci bölümden başlayalım. 30 Ekim 1918 günü Mondros Mütarekesi imzalanmıştır. Anlaşmaya, Türk tarafı adına o tarihte Ahmet İzzet Paşa kabinesinin 10 günlük Bahriye Nazırı olan, Hamidiye kahramanı Hüseyin Rauf Bey(Orbay), Müttefikler adına da İngiliz Akdeniz Filosu Başkomutanı Amiral Sir Arthur Calthorpe imza koymuştur. 

Bilal şimşir’e göre, *“Mondros, ileride yapılacak Sevr Antlaşması’nın ilk adımıydı. Kaypak hükümlerle doluydu. Kötü niyetle yorumlanıp, uygulanınca Türkiye için öldürücü olabilecekti”*. Nitekim anlaşmanın imzası kurumadan, sadece 13 gün sonra düşman gemileri Dolmabahçe önüne demirler. Amiral Calthorpe de, artık İstanbul’da İngiliz Yüksek Komiseridir. İngiltere Büyükelçiliği binasında değil, Superb zırhlısında oturmaktadır, *“Hiçbir Türk’e yüz vermeme”* yolunda talimat almıştır.

Bu kısa bilgiden sonra şimşir’in ağzından ve kaleminden devam edelim

*BİTMEYEN SAVAş*

1919 yılına girerken niyetler artık az çok bellidir. Müttefikler Anadolu’yu parçalamak niyetindedirler. *İşgal ettikleri yerlerde bir Ermeni devleti kuracaklardır.* Yalnız Ermenilerin değil, Rumların da “kurtarıcıları” gibi Türkiye’ye gelmektedirler.

Türkler de öz yurtlarının parçalanmasına kolaylıkla boyun eğmeyeceklerini belli etmişlerdir. 6. ve 9. Ordular, Mütarekeye karşı sessiz bir direniş içindedirler. Türk halkı kaygılıdır, silahlanmaya çalışmaktadır. üzellikle, yakın tehlikeyle karşı karşıya olan Doğu ve Güney Doğu Anadolu’da gözle görülür bir gerginlik vardır. Türklere dikte edilecek barış koşulları açıklanınca, Türkiye’de yer yer patlamalar olacağı anlaşılır. *İngilizler bu patlamanın önüne geçmek için, dinamik kişileri yakalayıp, susturmanın yeteceğini düşünürler*. Kişilere karşı yeni bir savaş yoluna saparlar. Bu yeni biçimdeki “savaşın” ya da sömürge yönteminin öncülerinden biri Amiral Calthrope’tur. 2 Ocak 1919 günü Londra’ya şu telgrafı çeker:

*“Türk Hükümetini protesto edip durmak, hem yararsız, hem de onurumuzla bağdaşmaz görünüyor. Bugünkü kabine(Tevfik Paşa kabinesi), bize her türlü iyi niyeti gösteriyorsa da, onun emirlerine uyulmuyor. Kafkasya’da, Kilikya’da mütarekeye uyulmadığını, Ermenilere karşı davranışların ise her zamanki gibi aşırı saldırgan olduğunu görüyoruz. Bu nedenle, durum, yeni biçimde bir eylem gerektiriyor. Kendisine ait delil bulunduğu düşünülenlerin tutuklanlanmasında fayda var.”*

Osmanlı egemenliğinin ayaklar altına alınmakta olduğu açıktır. Ama Amiral Calthorpe, İstanbul hükümetinden bir tepki gelmeyeceğini bilmektedir. Aynı telgrafında söylediğine göre, Padişah ile hükümeti, bundan memnun bile kalacaklardır. üünkü onlar da *“siyasi düşmanları İttihatçılara karşı sert eyleme geçmek”* arzusundadırlar. Eyleme geçerken yanlarında Müttefiklerin askeri desteğini bulacaklardır; *öte yandan, suçluları yakalama yolundaki bu “yeni eylem”, Anadolu içlerindeki Türklere “yenilmiş olduklarını en iyi biçimde anlatacaktır.”* “Suçlu” Türkler yakalanıp, Müttefik askerlerine teslim edilince, “Ermenilere saygı gösterilecek, Mütarekenin uygulanması kolaylaşacaktır”. *Türklerin bazıları yakalanınca, geri kalanlar yıldırılmış olacaklardır.* Bunları anlattıktan sonra Amiral Calthorpe,* “…*_yoksa, cezalandırılması gereken herkesi yakalamak çok büyük bir iştir”_ diye ekler. 

İngiltere Savunma Bakanlığı, 3 Ocak 1919’da İstanbul, Bağdat ve Kahire’deki İngiliz Başkumandanlıklarına uzunca bir şifre tel çeker. Cezalandırılmak üzere ilk ismi verilenler Enver Paşa’nın kardeşi Nuri Paşa ile Yakup şevki Paşa’dır. 

15 Ocak 1919’de yine İngiliz Başkumandanlıklarına şifre telgrafla 9 Türk komutanının adları verilir. Bu Türk komutanlarının adları ve sözümona suçları şöyle sıralanmıştır: 

*Nuri Paşa*: Kafkasya’da eski İslam Ordusu komutanı; Azerbaycan’a asker sokmak, Ermenilere zorbalık etmekten suçludur.

*Mürsel Paşa(General Mürsel Baku)*: Kafkasya’da Azerbaycan Kuvvetleri Komutanı. Nuri Paşa’yı desteklemek, Türk Ordusunun geri çekilmesini geciktirmekle suçlanmaktadır.

*şevki Bey(Yakup şevki Subaşı Paşa):* Kafkasya’da 9. Ordu Komutanı. Ermenilere, Ukraynalılara zorbalık etmek ve geri çekilmeyi geciktirmekle suçlanmaktadır. 

*Nihat Paşa(Anılmış):* Pozantı’da 2. Ordu Komutanı. Mülki makamları ayaklanmaya kışkırtmak, Kilikya’yı boşaltmamakla suçludur.

*Ali İhsan Paşa(Sabis):* Mezopotamya’da 6. Ordu Komutanı. Cerablus’ta İngiliz Komutanına hakaret etmekten ve yağmacılıktan suçludur.

*Fahri Paşa(General Fahrettin Türkan):* Hicaz Ordusu Komutanı. Teslim olmamakla suçlanmaktadır.

*Galip Paşa:*Yemen 40. Tümen Komutanı. Teslim olmuyor.

*Tevfik Paşa:* Yemen’de 7. Kolordu Komutanı. Teslim olmuyor. Asir’deki 23. Kolordu Komutanı da teslim olmuyor. 

İngilizlerin *ilk kara listesi* budur. Liste, kağıt üzerinde kalmaz. Sanıklar, aranmaya, kovalanmaya başlanır. İlk yakalanan Türk subayı bu listede adı bulunmayan Albay Ali Rifat Bey’dir. Ali Rifat Bey, Yakup şevki Paşa’nın tümen komutanlarındandır. Ocak 1919’da yakalanır, yargılanmak üzere Batum’a götürülür. Arkasından 1919 yılı şubat ayı içinde 5. Kafkas Tümen Komutanı Albay Mürsel Bey tutuklanır. Malta’dan kurtulduktan sonra Büyük Taarruz’a 1. Süvari Tümeni Komutanı olarak katılan *Albay Mürsel(Baku)Bey’in tutuklanması üzerine Yakup şevki Paşa sert tepki gösterir.* 27 şubat’ta Harbiye Nezaretine şunları yazar:

*“Gerek Albay Ali Rifat Bey’in tutuklanıp yargılanması, gerekse 5. Tümen Komutanı Albay Mürsel Bey’in tutuklanması konusundaki görüşlerimi birçok kez bildirmiştim…Eğer bir yabancı hükümet tümen komutanlarımızı, daha büyük ve daha küçüklerini böyle rasgele tutuklarsa ve buna karşı devletin hiçbir hakkı ve savunacak sözü olmazsa o zaman halimiz nereye varır?Tutuklamak, cezalandırmak gerekiyorsa bunları hükümetimiz tutuklayıp, cezalandırsın. Bir Osmanlı tümen komutanı, dünyada görülmüş, işitilmiş hangi kanun, hangi mantık gereğince bir İngiliz harp divanında yargılanabilir? Devletimiz ciddi bir varlık gösterecek olursa, İngilizlerin bu kadar fazla ileri gedemeyecekleri kanısındayım.”*

Yakup şevki Paşa bir gün sonra, *“Düşmanların Osmanlı Devletini, hatta Türk Milleti’ni yok etmeye karar verdiklerini”* yazar. *“Hiç olmazsa şeref ve namusun kurtarılması için direniş gösterilmesini”* ister. Oysa İstanbul Hükümeti, direniş göstermek şöyle dursun, İngilizlerin uydusu gibi davranmaktadır; İngilizlerin isteği üzerine, Yakup şevki Paşa’nın kendisini de görevden atmıştır. Daha 17 şubat günü General Milne, övünerek Londra’ya şunları teller: 

*“9. Ordu Komutanı (Yakup) şevki Paşa’yı attırdım. Yardımcısı Albay Ali Rifat Beyi yakalattım. Mütarekeyi çiğnemek suçuyla yargılanacağı kesindir. Batum Tümen Komutanı Mürsel Bey’i de tutuklattım…”*


*İşBİRLİKüİ PADİşAH*

İngilizler, Türkiye’de kişilere karşı bir savaşa girişirken, önce subayları hedef alırlar. Bunların ortak suçu, Müttefiklerin anladıkları anlamda bir “mütareke uygulamasına” karşı gelmektir. *Ama ”Türk Savaş Suçları” kavramı bu kadar dar tutulmaz. Günden güne yeni yeni suçlar uydurulur, yeni yeni kişiler kovalanmaya başlanır.*Dikkati çeken şudur ki, Padişah ve İstanbul Hükümeti, bu alanda İngilizlerle işbirliği içindedirler. İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri 7 Ocak 1919 günü, Osmanlı Dışişleri Bakanı Mustafa Reşit Paşa ile görüşür, iki yeni* “suçlu”* tipinden söz açar: 1-Savaş içinde İngiliz tutsaklarına kötü davrananlar, 2- Ermeni kırımından sanık olanlar.

Amiral Calthorpe, *“İngiltere hükümetinin bu suçluları en sert biçimde cezalandırmaya kararlı olduğunu”* Mustafa Reşit Paşa’ya bildirir. Paşa’nın verdiği karşılığı Londra’ya şöyle anlatır: 

*“Reşit Paşa, Ermeni kırımı konusunda bir sıkıyönetim mahkemesi kurulduğunu, suçluları yargılamaya başladığını, biraz zaman bahşedilirse, adaletin yerini bulacağını söyledi. ‘Türkiye kamuoyu bunu istiyor, yalnız İttihatçılar buna karşıdır; Hükümet, kamuoyunun desteği ile hareket etmekte, ayrıca İngiltere Hükümetinin desteğine güvenebileceğini ummaktadır’ dedi.”* 

Mustafa Reşit Paşa, yaşlı Tevfik Paşa hükümetinin Dışişleri Bakanıdır…Bir Dışişleri Bakanının kendi vatandaşlarını düşman hışmından korumak için çaba harcayacağı yerde, düşmanla böyle işbirliği yapmasını ilk bakışta anlamak güçtür. Ama *İstanbul Hükümetinin “suçlu”dan kastı, İttihatçıdır. İngiliz’in gözünde ise suçlu “Türk”tür.* Reşit Paşa, İngilizlere dayanarak, İttihatçılara karşı eyleme geçmeyi düşünmektedir. *İttihatçı düşmanlığı Osmanlı Dışişleri Bakanını, düşmanla işbirliğine gidecek kadar körleştirmiştir.* 

Padişah Vahidettin, bu alanda daha da ileri gider. 10 Ocak 1919 günü, güvenilir bir adamı aracılığıyla İngiliz Yüksek Komiserine bir mesaj iletir. Yüksek Komiser bu mesajı Londra’ya şöyle bildirir: 

*“(Padişah)….uzun zamandan beri, aslında 1908’den beri, İttihat ve Terakki Komitesi’nin hafiyeleriyle sarılmış olduğunu, onlardan çok çektiğini söyledi. Kendisi, her zaman İngiliz taraftarı olmuştur…şimdi de bütün umudunu İngiltere’ye bağlamaktadır…Komiteye karşı en sert biçimde eyleme geçmek arzusundadır…İngiltere Hükümetinin İngiliz savaş tutsaklarına karşı barbarca davrananlar ile kırımdan sorumlu olanların cezalandırılmasını istediğini bilmektedir ve İngiltere’nin arzulayacağı her kişiyi, yine İngiltere’nin arzusuna göre, yakalatıp, cezalandırmaya hazırdır. Ancak, geniş ölçüde bir eyleme geçince ihtilal olacağından, kendisinin belki de devrilip, öldürülebileceğinden korkmaktadır. Sert biçimde eyleme geçince, Müttefiklerin desteğine güvenip, güvenemeyeceğini, Müttefiklerin bunu Türkiye’nin bir iç işi olduğunu, söyleyip, kenarda durup durmayacaklarını öğrenmek istemektedir.Asıl İngiltere’den gerçek destek, ilerde de dostluk beklemektedir….”*

Amiral Calthorpe, Padişahın bu sözlerinin, Sadrazam Tevfik Paşa’nın söyledikleriyle aynı olduğunu bildirir. Ayrıntılı yoruma gereksinme duymaz. Mesaj Londra’ya ulaşınca, İngiltere Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nda şu yorum yapılır:

*“Padişah, İttihat ve Terakki Komitesi’ne karşı fazla bir şey yapabilecek güçte değildir. Bu işleri biz elimize alabilirsek kendisi, halkının büyük nefretinden kurtulacaktır, daha sonra da işimize yarayan bir dost olabilir.”*

Sultan Vahidettin, on gün sonra 21 Ocak 1919 günü eniştesi Damat Ferit Paşa aracılığıyla İngiltere Yüksek Komiserliğine bir mesaj daha iletir. Damat Ferit Paşa henüz sadrazam değildir ama sadrazamlığa hazırlanmaktadır. İngiliz Yüksek Komiserliği Birinci Siyasi Müsteşarı Mr. Hohler ile görüşür, Padişahın mesajını şöyle aktarır:

*“Kayınbiraderi(Vahidettin) suçluları cezalandırmak niyetindedir, yeteri kadar enerjik olmayan şimdiki kabine yerine daha güçlü bir kabine atamayı düşünmektedir. Suçlular, memleketteki en güçlü, en yaygın örgütün üyeleridir; kendilerine karşı ciddi eyleme geçildiğini görürlerse umutsuzluğa kapılabilirler. Padişah, bu yüzden, kendi görüşlerini paylaşanlara karşı bir patlamadan korkmaktadır. Böyle bir patlamada İngiltere’nin tutumunun ne olacağını bilmeyi arzu etmektedir.”*

Sultan Vahidettin İngilizlere dayanmak isterken, İngilizler de Padişahtan yararlanmayı düşünürler. Amiral Calthorpe, Vahidettin’in yukarıdaki mesajını Londra’ya iletirken, kendi görüşünü de ekler. Vahidettin’in İttihatçı düşmanlığının içten olduğunu, bundan yararlanmak ve suçluları yakalatmak için Türk makamları aracılığıyla eyleme geçmek gerektiğini söyler, şöyle der: 

*“Bu bakımdan, suçluların yakalanmaları isteğinde bulunmadan önce, isteklerimizi yürütme çabası güçlükler yaratırsa, kendisini destekleyeceğimiz yolunda Padişaha özel olarak vaatte bulunma yetkisinin bana verilmesi gerekir diye düşünüyorum”.* 

İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri Londra’dan talimat beklerken, İstanbul Hükümeti, Padişahın da isteği üzerine eyleme geçer, 1919 yılı Ocak ayı içinde İstanbul’da geniş çapta tutuklamalar başlar. 24 Ocak günü Amiral Calthorpe, çok ivedi Londra’ya şunları iletir: 

*“Evvelki gün Sadrazam bana 160 ile 200 kişinin tutuklandığını bildirdi. Bu bir abartmadır sanıyorum ama bazı kişilerin tutuklandıkları kesindir. Ermeni kırımından sorumlu olanlara gelince, bu konuda İçişleri Bakanı 60 kişilik bir liste hazırlamıştır. İstanbul’da bulunan bu kimseler bir baskınla yakalanacaklardır. Yakalanmaları, Padişahın pısırıklığı yüzünden gecikmiştir sanıyorum ama iş hızla gelişmektedir. Pek yakında suçlulara bir yumruk indirilirse hiç şaşmam. Eyleme geçmemizin tam zamanıdır, zaten çok gecikme oldu….Bu arada, kendiliğinden eyleme geçmesi için İçişleri Bakanına cesaret veriyor, haber toplayarak, kendisine yardımcı oluyorum.”*

İstanbul’da insan avı başlamıştır. Zemberek boşanmıştır….*Osmanlı İçişleri Bakanı kara listeler hazırlar, bunları önceden İngiliz Yüksek Komiserine gösterir.* Listedeki kişileri nasıl bir ani baskınla yakalatacağını anlatır, İngiliz ajanları haber toplar. Osmanlı İçişleri Bakanı İngilizlerin topladığı haberlerle, jurnallerle beslenir. 

*Ne var ki, başlatılan insan avı, plansız, programsızdır.* Tevfik Paşa Hükümeti rastgele, doğulu yöntemlerle eyleme geçmiştir. İstanbul’daki İngiliz Yüksek Komiserliğinin elinde de henüz ayrıntılı bir plan yoktur. Kimlerin yakalanacakları, hangi suçlarla, nasıl yakalanacakları, yakalandıktan sonra bu insanların ne yapılacağı açık seçik belli değildir. 


*LONDRA’NIN PLANI*

Lord Curzon’un Amiral Calthorpe’a gönderdiği 5 şubat 1919 günlü talimat şudur:

*“158 ve 170 sayılı telgrafınızdan anladığıma göre, Türk Hükümetini arzuladığımız yönde harekete geçirmek için herhangi bir baskıya gerek yoktur. Sadece kendisine destek vaadinde bulunmamız yetecektir. O halde, aşağıdaki nedenlerden dolayı, sizce ya da ilgili komutanlarca teslim alınmaları gerekli görülecek Türk subayları ile görevlilerinin size ya da en yakın Müttefik komutanına teslim edilmeleri için hemen harekete geçmesi yönünde Türk Hükümetine talimat vermelisiniz…..158 sayılı telgrafınızın son fıkrasında önerdiğiniz gibi kendisini destekleyeceğimiz konusunda Padişaha güvence veriniz.”*

Londra hükümeti 7 çeşit suç sıralamıştır. Suçlar öç alma hırsıyla hazırlanmıştır, ön yargılıdır. 7 sınıf suçun her biri alabildiğine keyfidir, kaypaktır. “Mütareke hükümlerine uymakta kusur etmek” suçu, İngilizlerin keyfine göre yorumlanmaya elverişlidir. Mütareke, Türkiye’nin paylaşılmasına, Türk ulusunun kendi toprakları üzerinde bağımsız yaşama hakkının kaldırılmasına doğru yürütülmekteydi. üyle olunca, bunu hazmedemeyecek her Türk, kolayca suçlanabilecek, askeri mahkemeye verilebilecekti. Yalnız bu suç bile, bütün Türklerde bir korku havası yaratmaya yetecekti….*İngilizler, “Türk savaş suçluları” kavramını icat ederken, İttihatçı-İtilafçı diye bir ayrım gözetmezler. Böyle bir ayrım, Padişahın kafasında vardır. Padişah, İngilizlere dayanarak İttihatçıları cezalandırmak kararındadır. İngilizlerin kararı ise Türk’ü cezalandırmaktır.* *İngiliz icadı suçlarla, İtilafçılar da kolayca suçlanabileceklerdir. Ancak kayıtsız, şartsız İngiliz uşaklığını kabul edebilenlerdir ki, “suçsuz” sayılabileceklerdir. Sömürgecinin istediği de budur: Kayıtsız şartsız uşaklık! Tek sözcükle, İngiliz planı, Türk ulusunu boyunduruk altına alma planıdır.* 

*BEKİRAğA BüLüğü*

1919 yılının ilk günlerinde, Tevfik Paşa hükümeti zamanında İstanbul’da bazı kişilerin tutuklanmasına başlandı…ülkede yaman bir yıldırma başlatılmıştır. İstanbul’da tutuklananlar çoğunlukla Bekirağa Bölüğü adı verilen Harbiye Nezareti Cezaevine tıkılıyorlardı. *Ocak ayında başlayan tutuklamalar, şubat, Mart aylarına doğru gittikçe artarak korkunç bir “insan avı” biçimine dönüşecek, Bekirağa Bölüğü de günden güne tıklım tıklım dolacaktı.* Bu cezaevine tıkılan sözde* “savaş suçluları”* ileride ya Malta’ya sürülecekler ya da düzmece sıkıyönetim mahkemelerinde süründürüleceklerdi. İçlerinden ipe çekilenler bile olacaktı. 

5 Ocak 1919’da Kırklareli Mutasarrıfı Hilmi Bey İstanbul’da tutuklanıp, Bekirağa Bölüğüne yollanır. Ertesi gün üorum Jandarma Komutanı Mehmet Tevfik Bey, Trabzon Gümrük Memuru Mehmet Ali Bey ile tüccardan iki kişi daha tutuklanır. 

7 Ocak günü İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri, Osmanlı Dışişleri Bakanıyla görüşür, “Türk savaş suçlularını”nın cezalandırılmasını ister. *“İyi niyet yetmez, sonuç bekliyoruz”* der. 

Aynı gün *Boğazlıyan Kaymakamı Mehmet Kemal Bey* İstanbul’da tutuklanıp, Bekirağa Bölüğüne yollanır. Bu genç Mülkiye amiri birkaç ay sonra, Ermeni yalancı tanıklarının sözlerine dayanan düzmece Sıkıyönetim Mahkemesince idama mahkum edilerek, Bayezit Meydanında asılacaktır.

13 Ocak günü üç sivil memurla bir teğmen Bekirağa Bölüğüne yollanır. *Derken tutuklamalar daha yüksek görevlilere sıçrar.* 

14 Ocak’ta eski Sivas Valisi Sabit Bey, 18 Ocak’ta eski Musul Valisi Mehmet Memduh Bey, 21 Ocak’ta yine eski Sivas valilerinden Ahmet Muammer Bey tutuklanır. 

30 Ocak günü eski Bursa valisi Ali Osman Bey Bekirağa Bölüğüne yollanır. Arada 5 kişi daha yakalanıp Bekirağa Bölüğüne yollanmıştır. 

İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri, Bekirağa Bölüğünün hemen her gün yeni yeni sanıklarla dolmasını sevinçle karşılar. Padişah hükümetinin tutumunu *“pek memnuniyet verici”* gördüğünü Londra’ya bildirir: 

*“Türk hükümetinin tutuklamalara başlayarak, giriştiği hareket pek memnuniyet verici. Bunun çok iyi bir başlangıç olduğunu söyleyerek, sözlü olarak, hareketi onayladığımı bildirdim. İçişleri Bakanına yeni adlar vermek niyetindeyim….Padişahın desteğiyle ayakta durabilen bugünkü hükümetin güçsüzlüğünü tamamen kabul ediyorum…Bu arada aleyhimizde bir akım gelişmektedir, bunun sonucu olarak kesinlikle bize karşı bir hükümet iş başına gelebilir. …Anadolu, İngiliz askeri bölgesi içinde kalmaktadır; ama Anadolu’da şimdilik kuvvetimiz yok…Bu bakımdan şimdiki Türk hükümetiyle, özellikle de bize dayanmak istediğine inandığım Padişah aracılığıyla iş görmemiz her zamandan daha fazla gereklidir., sanırım. Bunu yapabilmemiz için kendilerine biraz cesaret vermemiz gerek. Tutuklamaların, Padişah ile İçişleri Bakanının eseri olduğu kanısındayım. Dışişleri Bakanı, bizim resmen istekte bulunmamıza değin, tutuklamaları geciktirmekten yanaydı…şimdiye kadar, gerçekten önemli 40 kişi tutuklanmış bulunmaktadır.”.* 

Bekirağa Bölüğü’nün 1919 yılı Ocak ayı bilançosu kısaca budur. 40 kadar önemli tutuklu, ikinci derecedeki tutukluların ise sayısı belli değil. Ve bu henüz bir başlangıçtır. 


*VALİ DR. REşİT* 
Ocak 1919 da İstanbul’da yakalanıp, bölüğe gönderilen eski Diyarbakır Valisi *Dr. Reşit Bey’in suçu Diyarbakır’a gönderildiği zaman orada Ermeni ihtilal kazanının patlama noktasına vardığını görmesidir.*
25 Ocak 1919 günü, Bekirağa Bölüğü’nde bir olay patlak verir. İlk tutuklulardan eski Diyarbakır Valisi Dr. Reşit Bey, cezaevinden kaçmayı başarır. Olaya büyük siyasi önem verilir.

İstanbul’daki İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri, idam ettirmeyi umduğu Dr. Reşit Bey’in kaçtığını duyar duymaz küplere biner. 

*İtilafçı İstanbul basını da, Dr. Reşit Bey’in kaçışını İttihat ve Terakki’nin bir tertibi olarak görür. Sorumluların en sert biçimde cezalandırılmalarını ister.* İstanbul polisi seferber edilir. Reşit Bey’in deyimiyle,* “Ermeni tazıları”* da polise katılır. Bu sıkı arama sırasında Reşit Bey, dost bildiği kimselerin evlerinde pek barınamaz. Anadolu’ya geçmek ister ama bu düşüncesini gerçekleştiremez. Dostları kendisine teslim olması için öğüt verirler. Sinir krizleri geçirir adeta. Saklandığı evden dışarı çıkar Beşiktaş tarafında tanınır. İçlerinde Ermenilerin de bulunduğu polisler peşine düşerler. Beşiktaş ile Nişantaşı arasındaki bayırda, etrafını sararlar. Reşit Bey, yakalanacağını anlar, beynine bir kurşun sıkarak, yaşamına son verir. Cebinde vasiyetname niteliğinde şu mektup çıkar: 

*“Pek sevgili refikam ve çocuklarım. Firarımdan dolayı(…) Muhafız Paşa ile Polis Müdürü bütün şiddet ve kuvvetleriyle beni arıyorlar. Ermeni tazıları da bunlara iltihak etmişlermiş,. Gayretsiz ve hissiz bazı dostlarımın ihmali, programımı sekteye uğrattı. Utanmadan, teslim olmaklığımı tavsiye ediyorlar. Neticeyi karanlık görüyorum. Yakalanıp, hükümetin oyuncağı, düşmanlarımın eğlencesi olmamak için, son dakikada intihar etmek fikrindeyim. Rövelverim bir dakika yanımdan ayrılmıyor ve hazırdır. Hayatımın bence hiçbir kıymeti kalmadı. Bir müsait vakitte milletime son vazifemi yapar ve hayatımın bakiyesini tamamiyla size hasr ve tahsis ederim ümidiyle yaşamak isterdim. Ne çare, her istenilen olmadı. Sizi milletim için ihmal ettim. İstikbalinizi düşünemedim. Herkes beni Ermeni malı ile zenginleşmiş biliyor. Halbuki sizi temin-i maişetten aciz bırakıyorum. Bu da talihin bir cilvesi…”*

İngiliz Yüksek Komiseri, Dr. Reşit Bey olayının böyle bir dramla sonuçlanmasından memnun kalır….Amiral Calthorpe’un Babıail üzerindeki baskısı boşa gitmemiştir. Bir ittihatçı, bir *“savaş suçlusu”* yok edilmiştir. Dr. Reşit Bey’in Beşiktaş sırtlarında bir av hayvanı gibi kovalanması ve intihara zorlanmasıyla öteki *“savaş suçlularına”* da bir ders verilmiş olduğu düşünülür. Calthorpe, Londra’ya şunları teller:

*“Tutuklamaların etkisi, her bakımdan fevkalade oldu. Hiç değilse İstanbul’da İttihat ve Terakki Komitesi’nin yıldırıldığını sanıyorum. Reşit Bey 6 şubat’ta tekrar yakalandı ve onun üzerine intihar etti”*


*KARA LİSTELER*

*Kara liste* deyimi ilk kez 17 Ocak 1919 günü resmen kullanılmaya başlanmıştır. Bundan önce de İngilizlerin *“Suçlu Türkler”* listeleri hazırladıkları görülmüştür ama bunlara resmen kara liste adı verilmemiştir. 

İstanbul’daki İngiliz Yüksek Komiserliğinde kara liste hazırlamakla görevli bir şube vardır. Ermeni-Rum şubesi adını taşır. Türkler aleyhinde ihbarlarda bulunmaları için Ermenilere, Rumlara, hatta İngilizci Türklere yeşil ışık yakılmıştır. *Azınlık örgütleri, “Ermeni Patrikhanesi, İngiliz Muhibler Cemiyeti” kara listeler hazırlanmasında İngilizlere yardımcı olurlar. İngilizlere ihbarlar yağar.* Bunların büyük çoğunluğu pek saçma sapan şeylerdir ama İngilizlerce resmi işleme konur. 

Amiral Calthorpe, bir raporunda şubenin çalışmaları ile ilgili olarak özetle şu bilgileri verir: 

*“Ermeni-Rum şubesi iki çeşit fiş tutar;* _kişi fişleri, olay fişleri_*. Kişi fişlerinde 600-700 ‘suçlu’ Türk’ün adları bulunmaktadır. Kişilerle ilgili ihbarlar, bilgiler kısaca bu fişlere işlenir. Olay fişlerinde, ‘suç’ olayının yeri, buna karışanların adları bulunur.* Bütün bilgiler İstanbul’da “Ermeni Haberleri Bürosu’ndan ya da İstanbul dışındaki Ermenilerden toplanır.* şubenin kendisi, ancak pek seyrek durumlarda mahkeme önünde tanıklık edebilir, mahkemelerde ifade verebilir. Ama mahkemelere kimlerin tanıklık edebileceklerini gösterir. şube dışarıyla ilişkisini ‘Ermeni Haberler Bürosu” aracılığıyla sağlar; öteki haber kaynaklarıyla doğrudan doğruya ilişki kurmaz. şube, ‘suçlu’ kişilerle ilgili fişlerinin sayısını çok artırabilir.”* 

Bu şubeden başka, İngiliz Askeri Haberalma örgütü de kara listeler hazırlar. 1919-1920 yıllarında İngiliz makamlarının, Türk hükümetine verdikleri kara listelerin bir bölümü Yüksek Komiserlikçe, bir bölümü de İngiliz Askeri makamlarınca hazırlanmıştır. 

*Kara listelerin hazırlanmasında hiçbir ölçü yoktur. Sorumsuz kişilerin akıl dışı iftiraları kara listelere dayanak yapılır.* 

Sözgelişi Dr. Sirounian adlı bir Ermeni, Türklerin Kut-el-Amara’da İngiliz tutsaklarına yaptıkları sözde zulümleri ihbar ederken, *“23 astsubay ile birçok erin sünnet edildiklerini”* ileri sürer. Aynı muhbir, *Ali İhsan Paşa’nın Ermenilerden 120 araba dolusu nadide halı toplatıp, İstanbul’a yolladığını, bunların paralarıyla kendisine Bebek’te iki yalı satın aldığını ileri sürer.* Bu saçma sapan iftiralar, İngiltere Bakanlar Kurulu’na kadar çıkar. İngiliz devlet adamları, Türklerin savaş tutsaklarını *“sünnet ettikleri”* laflarını ciddiye alırlar. Mr. Chamberlain, *“Bunlar korkunç şeyler”* diye yazar. 

*Zaman bakımından da hiçbir ölçü tanınmaz.* *Türklerin işledikleri sözde suçlar, çok gerilere götürülür. Birinci Dünya Savaşı ya da Mütareke dönemleriyle sınırlı kalmaz*. *Musul’daki İngiliz siyasi temsilcisi Mr. Mc Dowell. 40 yıl kadar önceki “suçları” da kara liste hazırlamak için kullanır.** Birinci Dünya Savaşından 31 yıl önceki “suçları” sıralar.* *Bu saçma rapor da resmi işleme konur, Paris Barış Konferansına kadar gider.* 

İstanbul’daki İngiliz haberalma yüzbaşısı Hoyland, 311 kişilik bir kara liste hazırlar, *Balkan Savaşı sırasında suç işlemiş olanları da bu listeye geçirir. 1913 başında yapılan Babıali Baskını suçundan dolayı 100 kişi kara listeye alınmıştır.* Birinci Dünya Savaşından önce İstanbul’da yapılmış bir hükümet darbesiyle İngilizlerin ilgisi nedir diye sorulabilir. Türkiye ile İngiltere o tarihte savaş halinde değillerdir. Darbe Türkiye’nin bir iç işidir. İngilizlere ya da Hıristiyan azınlıklara karşı bir eylem de söz konusu değildir. *Ama İngilizlerin kara listelerinde mantık, hukuk aramak boşunadır, önemli olan Türkiye’den kalburüstü kişileri cezalandırıp, Türk ulusunu boyunduruk altına almaktır.* 

Nitekim İngiliz Yüksek Komiser Vekili Amiral Richard Webb, 3 Nisan 1919’da, *“Cezalandırmanın, hem Türk İmparatorluğunu parçalayarak milleti cezalandırma, hem de, benim listemdeki gibi yüksek görevlileri ibret için yargılayarak, kişileri cezalandırma biçiminde olmasını öneriyorum”* diyebilmiştir. 


*ATATüRK KARA LİSTEDE*

İngilizlerin kara liste furyasından Mustafa Kemal Paşa da kurtulamaz. Daha Samsun’a çıkışından 80 gün önce Mustafa Kemal İngilizlerin kara listesine girmiştir. Paşanın adı İstanbul’da bulunan ve *“azledilip sürülecek”* kişilerin başında yer almaktadır. Onun arkasından başka kişilerin adları sıralanmıştır: Mustafa Kemal Paşa’nın yaveri Cevat bey(Gürer), Yarbay Kel Ali(üetinkaya), Halil Paşa(Killi), Kazım Karabekir Paşa, İsmet Bey(İnönü) ve daha birçok Türk subayının adları gelir. Bu kara liste İstanbul’daki İngiliz Haberalma Merkezinden, Londra’ya, Askeri Haberalma Başkanlığına yollanmıştır. Oradan 12 Nisan 1919 günlü bir yazıyla İngiltere Dışişleri Bakanlığına iletilmiştir. 


*ülkemizde neler olup, bitiyor…Anlamak isteyenlerin mutlaka ama mutlaka Malta Sürgünleri’ni okuması, okuyanların bir daha okuması gerekiyor*. Bir *“büyük sınav”*da *“zirve ve çukur”*un ibretlik örnekleriyle dolu. *“Kara listelerle”* sürgüne gönderilenler arasında, müttefiki Fransızları bile çileden çıkaran hukuksuzluklara imza atan İngiliz’den himmet dileyen de, İngiliz Dışişleri Bakanı Curzon’a, *“Kanımca yanlış bir yoldasınız ekselans…Kuşkusuz yüzeyde bazı başarılar kazanırsınız, ama dipteki taban, canlı ve kinci kalacaktır. üünkü, Türk ulusunun milliyetçilik ateşini ve yüce onurunu söndürebilecek hiçbir kuvvet yoktur”* diye haykıran da var. 

Malta’da çile doldurmuş, görmüş, geçirmiş ve kıssadan hisse çıkarmış olan ünlü Göz Doktoru Esat Paşa, tarihin sayfaları arasından bize şöyle sesleniyor. Reçete gibi; *YENİLMEYECEKSİN!...*





*Kaynak:* Meyyal Uygur-Açık İstihbarat

----------

